# Junge Karpfenangler für das Shimano Tribal Jugendteam!



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Juni 2006)

*Junge Karpfenangler für das Shimano Tribal Jugendteam!​*
Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren für das neu gegründete Tribal Jugendteam. Ihr seid begeisterte Karpfenangler und möchtet Teil des Teams werden? Dann meldet euch bei uns!

Wie funktioniert die Teilnahme?
-	Meldet euch als Team (2 Personen) an
-	Schickt uns ein Foto von beiden Teammitgliedern

-	Schreibt uns (max. 1 Seite A4), warum gerade ihr euch 
         für das Tribal Jugendteam eignet
-	Gebt euerem Team einen Namen, der das Wort Tribal beinhaltet
-	Schickt uns ein paar Fotos, die euch mit Fangerfolgen zeigen

Vielleicht seid ihr die Glücklichen, die ausgewählt werden, Mitglieder des Team Tribal mit einer entsprechenden Ausrüstung zu werden.

Schickt eure Bewerbung bis zum 31. August 2006 an:
Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH
z. H. Petra Krichel
Dießemer Bruch 114 f
47805 Krefeld

Oder per email an: marketingdeutschland@shimano-eu.com

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

